

Search.xxx Porn Search Engine Launches - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/49212131

======
frozenport
I always thought Google was the search engine for porn.

------
rrouse
Nice to see a registrar cutting out the middleman by preemptively squatting on
some good domain names.

------
markyc
<http://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap>

------
nvr219
Can't filter by video length :(

~~~
esomftel
Have you tried <http://www.tubescope.com> ?

